# Purina Pro Plan Sport



## TAS (Dec 22, 2017)

The woman I bought my dog from is a Veterinarian.  She was feeding him Purina Pro Plan Sport.  I bought some yesterday.  Was looking at ratings.  It gets 5 stars by customers using it at Petsmart but dogfoodadvisor only gives in 2.5 stars.  Any thoughts on this feed?


----------



## sasmojoe (Dec 22, 2017)

Overpriced feed in my opinion


----------



## chp.cheatham (Dec 22, 2017)

My GSP has eaten Purina Pro For Sporting Dogs since day one. She has had no skin problems, beautiful coat, nothing but lean muscle and no food allergies. The breeder I bought her from, Dave Walker, swears by it.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 23, 2017)

That’s what I feed.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 24, 2017)

Pro Plan for my labs...no other brands considered.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 24, 2017)

I feed it to 30 plus working dogs every day and they all look, and work great.


----------



## Kline2054 (Dec 25, 2017)

I personally strongly disagree with purina proplan. the 2.5 stars on dogfoodadvisor pretty much says it all. 

Victor 
Fromm 
4Health 

those are 3 good choices 

Fromm has been in business for 100 years and has never had a recall on any of their dog foods


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 25, 2017)

Have you had personal exoerience negatively with it?


----------



## Kline2054 (Dec 25, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> Have you had personal exoerience negatively with it?



I actually have. My trainer used it for the dog during is 8 months of training. I left him on the food for 3 months while at home as an effort to try to keep him on one consistent food. 

While the dog did not have any adverse reactions to the food, and while he could not speak to me to tell me there were any problems... I personally felt that he was acting a little more groggy and did not have the same pep in his step. 

He also had a thinning in his coat and dulling in his coat that I did not like as well as a dermatitis in the skin that would come up every once in a while. I figured this was from just being at school and not being at the house, but it did not improve once he was at home. 

I switched him to Fromm and his energy improved as well as a great improvement in his coat

I have not had personal experience with victor or 4health, but many people seem to like it and the ratings and ingredients are good 

I ran out of his food one Sunday and decided I would give him an afternoon feeding from an unopened small bag of proplan that was given to me after I already switched. My dog turned his nose up at it and walked away. I have never had him once turn away from food, even when he was on the proplan, when he has been sick, or at any time. 

Many trainers, including yourself use purina proplan and every dog is different and everyones opinion will be different. However, the next time my dog goes back to school I will supply his own food instead of the proplan 

I do not think anything less of people who choose to feed their dogs the foods that they choose as I know everyone has the best of intentions, especially the people on here getting advice. (as long as its not ole roy haha) 

my "opinion" remains that purina is not as good of a brand for the  money and I personally do not think the ingredient list is as good as other foods available

I take my dogs to the vet once every 6 months regardless of if anything is due for a checkup, the vet sees nothing wrong with proplan and says he has a lot of dogs on it. I have several friends that are vets and also see nothing wrong with the food. It just remains that my opinion is that there are better options


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 26, 2017)

Just wondering.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 26, 2017)

I have fed Victor, Black Gold, Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete, and ProPlan among others. I liked the Diamond Extreme Athlete the best, but they started having recalls. ProPlan for the past few years, dogs are doing good on it.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 26, 2017)

Pro Plan is good food but it's over priced. You can get a good premium food and still be affordable. 

I use FRM Gold Select and am very satisfied. Ten bird dogs that hunt four to five days a week.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 26, 2017)

Absolutely, if you have ten dogs, you look at the price a lot more than a man with 1 or 2 dogs. I have 4 dogs (1 field Bred lab, 2 field Bred English cockers, and 1 feist/squirrel dog). The price difference between the different dog foods doesn’t mean that much when feeding a dog or two, but it does when you have ten dogs.

I can get proplan just about anywhere. I would have to drive 30 to 45 minutes to get FRM.

I actually started ordering dog food through AmazonPrime with free shipping a few months ago. Today, I switched to ordering through Chewy.com with free shipping, if you order over a certain amount. You might want to look into that.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2017)

TAS said:


> The woman I bought my dog from is a Veterinarian.  She was feeding him Purina Pro Plan Sport.  I bought some yesterday.  Was looking at ratings.  It gets 5 stars by customers using it at Petsmart but dogfoodadvisor only gives in 2.5 stars.  Any thoughts on this feed?


Pro Plan all the way



Kline2054 said:


> I actually have. My trainer used it for the dog during is 8 months of training. I left him on the food for 3 months while at home as an effort to try to keep him on one consistent food.
> 
> While the dog did not have any adverse reactions to the food, and while he could not speak to me to tell me there were any problems... I personally felt that he was acting a little more groggy and did not have the same pep in his step.
> 
> ...


Any dog can have adverse reactions to any kind of feed.

We have owned and fed Pro plan to six dogs over the last ten years, and are still feeding five with very good results 

One had skin problems, and he had problems with every other feed that we tried.

We have raised three puppies for other people on Pro Plan, and have had two litters of puppies out of our dogs started on Pro Plan with no issues



Melvin4730 said:


> Absolutely, if you have ten dogs, you look at the price a lot more than a man with 1 or 2 dogs. I have 4 dogs (1 field Bred lab, 2 field Bred English cockers, and 1 feist/squirrel dog). The price difference between the different dog foods doesn’t mean that much when feeding a dog or two, but it does when you have ten dogs.
> 
> I can get proplan just about anywhere. I would have to drive 30 to 45 minutes to get FRM.
> 
> I actually started ordering dog food through AmazonPrime with free shipping a few months ago. Today, I switched to ordering through Chewy.com with free shipping, if you order over a certain amount. You might want to look into that.


We order online from Chewy Mostly when they have a sale, and order several bags at a time to take advantage of the sale price


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 27, 2017)

First 5 ingredients of any dog food are 90% of what your dog is eating.  If corn or byproduct are listed,  pass.  Meat meal should also not be the first ingredient.  I haven't looked at a bag in a while,  but last I checked purina, iams,  pedigree, etc were all overpriced junk.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 14, 2018)

I started my dogs on pro plan sport. Energy high, very little stool, great coast but only one issue. Neither of my dogs would put on weight with any type of pro plan. I even tried feeding almost double portion for over a month and still wouldn't hold weight. I swithed to diamond natural and it was decent. very little improvement. Moved to kent native. Still nothing. Then saw diamond hi energy which is a cheaper food by diamond. Actually keeps weight on my dogs, still have plenty energy, and great coats.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 15, 2018)

We feed our GSP’s Purina Pro Sport. One of our GSP’s is now overweight at 65 lbs. The vet Saturday told us to stop giving her the purina pro plan sport because our dogs are not active enough. We don’t hunt them. She suggested a diet food to try to cut down her weight. They were only getting 1.5 cups in the morning and 1.5 cups in the evening. The vet said our dogs were getting too much protein .  We will see what happens with the diet food.


----------



## TAS (Jan 16, 2018)

Took my dog to his first vet visit with me.  She said overall he looked great.  She thought his coat was dull.  She asked that I switch him to a puppy formula.  She recommended that I mix half proplan with half taste of wild puppy.  Will see how that goes with his stomach.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Jan 16, 2018)

I've studied dog food ingredients for quite some time. Pro plan is  over rated and over priced. A lot better feeds and for less money. I personally fed it for several months and the dogs wouldn't hold weight on it. Victor and 4 health both good deeds. Diamond extreme athlete also. The 2.5 star rating is about right. Pp is an average corn based dog food like 95% of dog food made, yet it's double the price! And for less lbs, who sells a 37.5 lb bag? What a rip off. And before anyone even replies they get purina points and get free bags of dog food off the upc s , no you don't. You paid way to much for each one of those bags, there for you actuallh paid for that "free one"


----------



## rvick (Feb 1, 2018)

I feed Pro Plan Sport during tracking season. I feed Diamond Premium Adult in the off season. Tried Victor but we don't like it.


----------



## fredw (Feb 1, 2018)

Our GSP had a lot of loose stools with 4Health.  Switched him to Pro Plan on the advice of our vet.  Stool issues solved.  He's been on the Pro Plan for three plus years now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2018)

3ringer said:


> We feed our GSP’s Purina Pro Sport. One of our GSP’s is now overweight at 65 lbs. The vet Saturday told us to stop giving her the purina pro plan sport because our dogs are not active enough. We don’t hunt them. She suggested a diet food to try to cut down her weight. They were only getting 1.5 cups in the morning and 1.5 cups in the evening. The vet said our dogs were getting too much protein .  We will see what happens with the diet food.


Our adult working dogs get two cups a day of Pro Plan Sport once a day

Growing puppies older than eight weeks get 1.5 cups twice a day of Pro Plan Sport 

This has worked very well for us


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2018)

Pro Plan all the way. My labs have been on it over 7 years. Good solid stools, shiny coats and overall healthy. I've tried other feeds but have always went back to Pro Plan.


----------



## across the river (Feb 3, 2018)

The ratings are based on the content and composition of the food.  The ingredients on the bags are listed in order of weight, and while pro plan has "Chicken" as the first ingredient list, that includes water content.  This means the actual "meat" content in the food is down the list some.  Like 99.9% of all the wal-mart/ grocery store foods the next ingredients or pro plan will be wheat, corn, corn meal, or some combination of those.   Nothing with a bunch of corn in it is going to get a high rating, because corn is low in protein, high in carbs, and not as digestible as other foods.  The stuff that gets high ratings will have a high meat or meat meal content with more desirable vegetables in it, if it has any.  Is Pro plan going to hurt your dog, or cause you any problems, no.  People have all different diets and look and act completely different while eating all kinds of diets.  It just isn't as high of a quality food as some of the other stuff out there. I share the opinion that others have shared that there are better dog foods for the same money.  Since the digestibility of the "non corn" foods are better, I have found that I can feed my dogs less to maintain the same wait and end up with much less poop to deal with because more is get absorbed.


----------



## TAS (Feb 5, 2018)

My Vet thought my dog was very healthy but said his coat wasn't shiny enough.  She asked me to mix 50-50 Pro Plan Sport and Taste of Wild Puppy.  Seems to be working fine.


----------



## TAS (Feb 5, 2018)

PS...bought Pro Plan at Petsmart (50 lb).  They just sent me a coupon for $10 off.


----------

